# Slipknott and Justin Bieber



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

This made me Laugh. It acutaly goes togeather well hahaha


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

We were watching this at work yesterday. 

Oddly it's a work of genius, but I prefer it without that sweepy haired little t**t! lol


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Everyone loves a mash up mix


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Slipknot would rip him apart and eat his still beating heart!!!!

:lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

kempe said:


> Slipknot would rip him apart and eat his still beating heart!!!!
> 
> :lol:


i'd pay good money to see that.


----------

